# ab training



## millertime (May 6, 2011)

whats the deal with training abs i train them twice a week with 6 set of 20-30(roman chair sit up 30/20/20, crunches 20/20/20 and leg raise 30/30/30) but someone at the gym sad to train them everyday what the deals


----------



## jlee738 (May 6, 2011)

Some people train abs like crazy & others not at all & everything in between do i say figure put what works for u bro & be like Nike & just do it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

Train abs like you would any other muscle, I let compound movements hit them mostly, and do some direct weighted ab work once or twice a week. I like decline weighted sit ups. Doing crunches and shit is just building endurance which is not what I am after.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 6, 2011)

Read an article by Dorian Yates where he advised against heavy ab work as it caused the stomach to look distended. If I can find it, I'll post it. I use weights in my ab work, but not overly heavy.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Read an article by Dorian Yates where he advised against heavy ab work as it caused the stomach to look distended. If I can find it, I'll post it. I use weights in my ab work, but not overly heavy.


I thought that was growth hormone lol.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 6, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I thought that was growth hormone lol.



Didn't want to say that about The Shadow


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

That's a good cover, but I really doubt heavy ab work will make you look distorted. I don't see how the abs are much different than the rest of our muscles. Plus, abs are isometrically contracted in a lot of compound movements, which use heavy weight so I don't think that makes sense. I would like to read the article if you find it though.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 6, 2011)

I'll look for it.


----------



## millertime (May 6, 2011)

yeah i want to read it cool thanks


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 6, 2011)

*Abdominal Training by Dorian Yates* 
Dorian Yates
I've experimented with myriad abdominal regimens to burn off the fat and expose some rock-hard muscle in my middle. No matter what I try, though, I'm still not getting it done. What's your advice?


The wording of this question makes it abundantly clear your lack of progress is based on misinformation. You can't "burn off the fat" of your abdominal region via exercise. There's no way to spot reduce, despite what those cheesy infomercials would lead one to believe. Targeted abdominal training can help you build rock-hard muscles in your midsection, but the plain truth is that the best route for burning fat is through diet and cardio.

The first thing you must realize about ab development is how much they come into play when working other bodyparts. When you try to do any heavy multijoint exercise--bench presses, deadlifts or squats, for instance--the first thing you must do is contract your abs to provide the necessary support for the lift. That tendency to work abs on heavy-lifting days means that there's no reason to go overboard on marathon ab workouts.

I don't see the point in doing abdominal exercises every day, as I'm already stressing those muscles on leg, chest and back days. Training abs every day is just another way that bodybuilders get manipulated into thinking that overtraining equals success. Genetic limitations and diet will dictate whether or not you are able to build a four-pack, six-pack, eight-pack or none of the above.

Now, let's break it down and simplify the ab-training process. I recommend doing forward and reverse crunches: three sets of 20-25 reps for the former and three sets of 12-15 reps for the latter. Hit both of these exercises in two sessions per week if you are under pressure to see results, or one day per week if you are in a size-building mode for your other bodyparts.

My view--and many so-called experts might take exception to this--is to avoid doing situps and leg raises, as they stress hip flexors rather than abs and place too much pressure on the lumbar region.

Many hardcore types do crunches with a 45-pound plate on the chest to up the ante of resistance and to intensify the stress on the abdominals. I'm not against crunching with some plates if you are flying to make inroads en route to creating a well-chiseled midsection; however, once you see real progress and can state categorically that the abs are in, stay consistent with a program that maintains the solid condition that you've strived so hard to achieve.

As to proper technique on the crunches, I preach that just a few inches go a long way toward a successful contraction. All you are trying to do in the movement is to bring your chest and rib cage toward your pubic bone. Don't pull on the back of your neck as you crunch forward. All stress comes into play in that one targeted area between pubis and lower chest. Hold and squeeze for a complete contraction and repeat for the desired number of repetitions.

Reverse crunches are a challenge to perform precisely, but practice will make perfect if you are dedicated to seeing your abs in the near future. I lie on the floor, cross my ankles and bend my legs. Then I crunch my hips toward my chest. Once I feel a contraction, I hold it for a count of three. The intensity of the contraction dictates fewer reps (12-15) and total concentration on completing the job at hand.

Quite honestly, these two ab killers are all you need to hit serratus, upper and lower abs. Throw a twisting movement in on the crunches to tweak the serratus, but above all keep things simple and you'll have abs that are clear as a bell in less time than you thought possible.

DORIAN YATES' AB WORKOUT

EXERCISE SETS REPS

Crunches 3 20-25
Reverse crunches 3 12-15


*Not as I remembered it, maybe I was incorrect in my previous post.*


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

That is actually a well written, right on point article. I was ready to start arguing, mostly because I'm bored. But not much to debate in that. Good post.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 6, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> That is actually a well written, right on point article. I was ready to start arguing, mostly because I'm bored. But not much to debate in that. Good post.


 
Dorian is a very smart bodybuilder. He adapted training to what fit him best, and only injuries could stop him. He is my favorite Mr Olympia of all time.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

Hm... are you secretly Dorian Yates? You're about the right size lol.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 6, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Hm... are you secretly Dorian Yates? You're about the right size lol.


 
Only in my dreams. Met him at the Arnold a couple of years ago, was the highlight of the whole trip. To shake the mans hand made me a happy camper. My girl still teases me, said it was the first time she had ever seen me speechless. I respect him as a bodybuilder and a businessman, but more as a man then anything.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 6, 2011)

Speaking solely from experience here so take it for what it is.  I went through a phase of training abs a few times a week for half a year progressing to training them daily for almost a year and noticed minimal results.  Scratching myself in the head I gave up on training them for a while and took a year off from the gym.  Came back and started working out again at which time I didn't train abs DIRECTLY at all only to get a six pack three months later.  Turns out that my abs always looked good even if I didn't train them directly (from compound lifts only) problem was my diet.  So as soon as I got my diet in check I got a six pack in a few short months without training abs and the year and half of doing crunches, sit-ups, leg raises, etc. like a monkey every day did squat for me when my diet wasn't 100% in check.  Bottom line: train abs either way you want, won't matter much, get them to look the way you want through diet.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 6, 2011)

CaptainNapalm said:


> Speaking solely from experience here so take it for what it is. I went through a phase of training abs a few times a week for half a year progressing to training them daily for almost a year and noticed minimal results. Scratching myself in the head I gave up on training them for a while and took a year off from the gym. Came back and started working out again at which time I didn't train abs DIRECTLY at all only to get a six pack three months later. Turns out that my abs always looked good even if I didn't train them directly (from compound lifts only) problem was my diet. So as soon as I got my diet in check I got a six pack in a few short months without training abs and the year and half of doing crunches, sit-ups, leg raises, etc. like a monkey every day did squat for me when my diet wasn't 100% in check. Bottom line: train abs either way you want, won't matter much, get them to look the way you want through diet.


 
Amen Bro, diet is 90% of this game.


----------



## Merkaba (May 6, 2011)

I trained abs yesterday by doing front squats with 315.


----------



## LAM (May 7, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Read an article by Dorian Yates where he advised against heavy ab work as it caused the stomach to look distended. If I can find it, I'll post it. I use weights in my ab work, but not overly heavy.



that was from mainly from his GH use, at high enough doses it causes intestinal inflammation and/or hypertrophy.


----------



## ahiggs (May 7, 2011)

i don't know?  i know some powerlifters with pretty low body fat with big o'l bellies.  i kinda look at them like anyother muscle weight is what makes muscles big


----------



## jimm (May 7, 2011)

what the fuck are abs?


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 7, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> I trained abs yesterday by doing front squats with 315.



That'll do it!


----------



## triplstep (May 7, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> I trained abs yesterday by doing front squats with 315.



Merkaba you are BEAST bro. 

My core was the area that worked the hardest when I started front squatting. I fell in love the movement. They can kick my butt something fierce, but I do  look forward to doing them. Some claim, and I buy into it, that front squats are the single best ab exercise. 

So to the OP, front squat..........


----------



## cshea2 (May 7, 2011)

OH squats work real well for that too... There a bitch to learn though.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 8, 2011)

cshea2 said:


> OH squats work real well for that too... There a bitch to learn though.



Essential though.  Executed correctly, one can make gains on their full body by just doing squats alone.  This should tell you the importance this exercise has in any workout routine.


----------



## davegmb (May 8, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> *Abdominal Training by Dorian Yates*
> Dorian Yates
> I've experimented with myriad abdominal regimens to burn off the fat and expose some rock-hard muscle in my middle. No matter what I try, though, I'm still not getting it done. What's your advice?
> 
> ...


 
I know exactly what your talking about, Yates mentions Ab training on the blood and guts videos which are on you tube. It might be on the trainers tips video, and he states something along the lines of using weights for abs exercises isnt siuted to bodybuilders as they want to maintain a small waist and using weights can make your waist look bigger (again not exact words, but was along those lines).
Where as Dave Tate from elitefitness who is a powerlifter uses weights in all his core workouts as he is using it as assistance exercises to the big lifts and he doesnt care about his waist.


----------



## laddergoat (May 8, 2011)

I was told abs are just about the only muscle you can work everyday, calf muscles were the other. Abs is the first thing I work every day at the gym. I don't go balls to the wall with it or anything. Just flutter kicks, bicycle, plank, and I add in another random workout every other day.


----------



## cshea2 (May 8, 2011)

CaptainNapalm said:


> Essential though.  Executed correctly, one can make gains on their full body by just doing squats alone.  This should tell you the importance this exercise has in any workout routine.



True, I always tell people who are just starting out (never worked out) that squats will put more size on their arms than isolation.


----------

